# Hungarian Hot Peppers in Oil



## k9fredi

Hello all, I'm new to the site and thought I would share a hot pepper in oil recipe.

My family and I love these peppers on steak, pizza, etc. and there are absolutly wonderful on a salami sandwich with good italian bread. So here goes it:

Hot banana Peppers

pinch of salt

vegetable oil, canola oil (either one, doesnt make a difference)

slice peppers crosswise about an 11/2-2 inches long

put slices seeds and all in a pot

add the oil covering about 2/3 of the peppers

add the salt and bring it all to a full boil

boil for 1 minute and then stir the top the the bottom for another 1 minute

place a strainer over another pot and strain the peppers allowing all the oil to drain into the other pot (your going to keep all the oil which has tremendous flavor)

Once its done straining take the peppers and place them onto an aluminum pan

so they can cool off. The peppers will continue to cook some in the pan so you want to cool them off as quickly as possible,

When everything has cooled off we take the peppers and place them inside plastic quart size containers (like soup containers) then pour (the oil you boiled the peppers in) into the container covering the peppers. 

We freeze them for storage and thaw them out when needed.

They are best eaten at room temperature.

Also the oil is great to fry scrambled eggs in!

Mike


----------



## kathrynn

Mike.....sounds interesting....when you make them the next time...could you show a picture?

Kat


----------



## k9fredi

Hi Kat,

I sure will....I had just made a small batch last night with peppers from our garden (for a white pizza tonight) and it crossed my mind to take some pics only when I was typing out the recipe. The next batch I make. I'll take pics of the process.


----------



## k9fredi

Here's an old pic of a pizza:












image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Jul 20, 2013


----------



## kathrynn

Looks yummy!  Always looking for recipes for the peppers I am growing right now.

Thanks for sharing this one!

Kat


----------



## k9fredi

image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## k9fredi

The pics of the process


----------



## k9fredi

image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


















image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## k9fredi

Time to strain












image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## k9fredi

image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## k9fredi

image.jpg



__ k9fredi
__ Aug 10, 2013





Ready for the freezer


----------



## diversification

I know this thread is super old, but I was just looking for something like this.  Do you toss any garlic into the mix?  Any other seasonings?  I feel like I've had this from friends before and they may have had a bit more going on in there, that's all.

Edit:
I did a little searching and found this recipe, which sounds somewhat similar: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/member/views/cafe-422-hot-peppers-1223898 

The difference is, yours is easier, and doesn't risk botulism because you freeze yours til you're ready to eat!  There's actually a lot of comments on this recipe pointing out the issue there, and one person even suggests freezing not only to avoid botulism risk, but also to keep the peppers a bit crispier. 

Anyway, that's all to say I'm going to essentially use some additional ingredients including garlic and oregano, and then use your method. 

I do have a question though - do you have an issue with the solution being very watery?  I know the peppers in oil that I've had in the past are in nearly a 100% oil mixture, so I am wondering if the salt-leave-drain method might be a good additional step.


----------

